# I found myself a build sheet



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Too bad it's all numbers and I don't know what it means.
Found it under the back seat, ofcourse.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

punch card too. dang. gotta be reader for it somewhere.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Jim Mattison at PHS....cool find Priest!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Aren't the #s the codes for the options? If you have a PHS package, the #s for the options should be in there.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Try Jim Mattison at PHS....cool find Priest!


RARE find.... I doubt there is a reader anywhere but Jim may have an overlay sheet that will decode the punches.
Punch card computers that read those cards were the size of a house and had 1/100th the capability of most hand held games now.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

What's so rare? I thought this was a nothing-special buildsheet.
I know they can call me EVERYTHING about the car, but everytime I talk to guys at car shows, they tell me about finding a build sheet in the seat, or in the headliner. I thought they were easy to come by...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

A "build" sheet usually has a lot of box's on a grid with the option codes in letters. It has the VIN number in a corner and usually a dealer code where it's going. The line workers read the option codes and knew what to install. There is very little coding that is obvious options on a punch card. It would either require an overlay for the workers to line up the punches for each card that came down the line or insert it into a reader to see on a screen, neither of which would be as quick a process as a true build sheet. I, personally, never seen a punch card in a car. Maybe certain plants used them and they are common, but it's nothing I've seen outside of a data entry office.


----------

